# Cigar Brothers Chicagoland Herf II - Details



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Details for the second "Cigar Brothers Herf" are redy. If you plan on attending, please PM me by early Tuesday so I can tell the location how many Gorillas to expect.

Wednesday April 26th 6:00 PM

Fox and Hound Smokehouse & Tavern 
1416 N. Roselle Road
Schaumburg, IL 60195
Phone: (847) 884-6821

Scheduled to attend:

Mike (MikeZ)
Carlos (Blueface)
Matt (MattK)
mmblz (Julian)
Tom (icehog3)

We'd love to meet a few other Midwestern Monkeys, please PM if you can attend.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

I take it this is one of the 21 and up places? Other wise I'd probably be interested but I'm guessing its a no to the youngsters


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

It is, King...that's why I'm glad you and Sir Tony have put together the Brewers Herf, so we can Herf with our young Gorillas....When the weather breaks real nice here, I will try to have something at the house too.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> It is, King...that's why I'm glad you and Sir Tony have put together the Brewers Herf, so we can Herf with our young Gorillas....When the weather breaks real nice here, I will try to have something at the house too.


Sounds great...other wise ill get back to ya in 3 years (hope this site is still going strong) and we can come to the 21 and up


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> It is, King...that's why I'm glad you and Sir Tony have put together the Brewers Herf, so we can Herf with our young Gorillas....*When the weather breaks real nice here, I will try to have something at the house too. *


Don't tease, Tom. I'd hate to have to justify a reason to drive to the greater Chicago area 

Hog-herf I - I'll be looking forward to it.

Have a great time Wednesday guys, looks like a hell of a group.


----------



## Cochise (Jun 9, 2005)

King James said:


> I take it this is one of the 21 and up places? Other wise I'd probably be interested but I'm guessing its a no to the youngsters


They let youngsters in sometimes. I've seen children there, and ggeise's son is under 21 and he's herfed with us twice there. You should call and check the policies.

I cant make Wednesday, I'm working.  But I am available Sunday. (as you can see by my thread)


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Sounds liek a fun time (wishing I was 21 for more than one reason). Even if it was under 21 I can not make Wen., I have to work. Have a good time!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

just curious..
it's at a Fox & Hound, right? those aren't ONLY 21 and up places. i took my (then) 5 yr old son to the last KC herf at a Fox & Hound... Tecnorobo has been to two of them (i think two), and he just turned 18...

you can still go there, just can't drink. if it's NOT the same franchise of Fox & Hound that we have in KC, then i'm mistaken, but if it is, then it is NOT 21 and up only.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think you can be under 21 in the restaurant portion, but there is no cigar smoking allowed in those sections.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Cochise said:


> They let youngsters in sometimes. I've seen children there, and ggeise's son is under 21 and he's herfed with us twice there. You should call and check the policies.
> 
> I cant make Wednesday, I'm working. But I am available Sunday. (as you can see by my thread)


Unfortunately for me, I'm the opposite...gotta work Sunday this week.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> I think you can be under 21 in the restaurant portion, but there is no cigar smoking allowed in those sections.


ours allowed anyone to be in the "sports/pool room" area as well. there were no signs that you had to be over 21 to sit and eat in the sports area. i had my 5 yr old over there, nobody said a peep.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like a good reason for me to give them a call...hopefully you are right, although it may be a moot point 'cause it looks like the boys have to work anyway.

I will call Fox and Hounds after 2 CST and post the answer here.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Tom,

As you know I've been pretty busy lately and haven't been checking into the forum much. How long have you been sporting the moniker "Spank Wanker Chimp Boy"? What did you do to earn that title? ;-)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

MikeZ said:


> "Spank Wanker Chimp Boy"? What did you do to earn that title? ;-)


in the movies it's called *typecasting*


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

IHT said:


> in the movies it's called *typecasting*


I think it just fits my current lifestyle.... :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Update!

IHT (Greg) was right...I should have figured, since he is mightier than The Mighty Oz....

Fox and Hounds will allow people under 18 in until 8PM...and as long as they get there before 8PM, they can stay as late as they like.

Sir Tony and King James, I am sorry I did not know this earlier...don't remember seeing anyone under 21 in the Chicago F&H before, but now that I think of it, didn't we have people under 21 with us at the Louisville F&H?

Anyway, I know it is probably moot now due to work schedules, but if either or both of you can make it, please do...first drink is on me!

Also, good info for future Chicago Herfs...now we know.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Update!
> 
> IHT (Greg) was right...I should have figured, since he is mightier than The Mighty Oz....
> 
> ...


Can't make it, I have to work!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

3 hours...
travel humi is packed...
weather is looking like "top down" weather


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

2 1/2 hours....Fox and Hounds better have the air circulation on "high"...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

had a great time meeting you all, and thanks all for the generous cigars. wish i could have stayed and made it through that last cigar, but oh well.
hope the cc situation got solved (though at least we all got to look at the waitress's back while she tried to figure it out)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Great time was had by all...It was great re-herfing with Carlos (Blueface), MikeZ, MattK, and great herfing with herf-virgin Julian (mmblz).

Great waitress, hot with a great tattoo on her lower back...she was very attentive, and very appreciated. Thanks Marisa!

Cigars I smoked: Sancho Panza Molinos (courtesy of mmblz), Cuaba Exclusivos (from blueface), Diplomatico #2 (another Carlos cigar), and an ERdm Panatela Larga. I also was gifted some great cigars by Mike and Matt....thanks guys!

Great guys, great conversation, great time!

Highlights: Hanging with 4 great guys, getting serviced by a smokin' waitress, great food, a cool place.

Lowlights: They were out of Stoli, I had to drink Skyy...not a terrible second choice. And the dudes singing karioke (sp?)....Never before have "Wanted, Dead or Alive" and "Light My Fire" been so butchered. Mr. Mojo Risin is rolling around in his grave (assuming he's really dead).

Can't wait to do it again boys!!

Back Row: MattK, Carlos (blueface), MikeZ

Middle: Marisa (Oh yeah)

Front Row: Julian (mmblz), Tom (icehog3)


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Hell of a crew there, Tom!!!

Sounds like a great time. Some damn fine sticks getting passed around.



icehog3 said:


> Great time was had by all...It was great re-herfing with Carlos (Blueface), MikeZ, MattK, and great herfing with herf-virgin Julian (mmblz).
> 
> Great waitress, hot with a great tattoo on her lower back...she was very attentive, and very appreciated. Thanks Melina!
> 
> ...


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

sounds like you guys had a great time. Sorry us WI boys couldn't make it...maybe to the next one since we know its ok for the youngsters.


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

I thought her name was Theresa - or RESA - as her tattoo said? One too many Guinness me thinks...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

MikeZ said:


> I thought her name was Theresa - or RESA - as her tattoo said? One too many Guinness me thinks...


It was Marisa


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

icehog3 said:


> Great time was had by all...It was great re-herfing with Carlos (Blueface), MikeZ, MattK, and great herfing with herf-virgin Julian (mmblz).
> 
> Great waitress, hot with a great tattoo on her lower back...she was very attentive, and very appreciated. Thanks Marisa!
> 
> ...


What no pictures of her tattoo?!!

BTW, Mr. Mojo Risin lives!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Looks like a great time! It was great to talk on the phone with you guys. One of these days I'll go on a cross country herfing tour! Did anybody learned Spanish with our Master instructor?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Nely said:


> Looks like a great time! It was great to talk on the phone with you guys. One of these days I'll go on a cross country herfing tour! Did anybody learned Spanish with our Master instructor?


I forgot to list as one of the Highlights our talk-talk-pass with Nely on the phone...Great to talk to you Nelson, and hopefully herf with you someday soon!

Carlos is Cuban...he doesn't know Spanish.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Carlos is Cuban...he doesn't know Spanish.


:r 
Too funny!

Had a blast guys.
Great time to say the least.
Thanks to all of you you for meeting up with and keeping a South Floridian company. You guys have now shown me great hospitality twice. On behalf of myself and the rest of the South Florida crew, we would love to have you in our neck of the woods and recipricate.

Matt - Great Parti PSD4, thanks.
Mike - Padron Anni Maduro, what else can be said but thanks also.
Tom and Julian, your cigars will be burning this weekend when I get back home. Tom's 1983 El Rey Del Mundo and his '95 Parti are going down Saturday. Julian's Quai D'Orsay (which I have never had) and Sancho Panza are on the menu for Sunday.

Thanks again.
You are great folks to know and I feel fortunate to have been able to hang out with you.

COME ON DOWN TO SOUTH FLORIDA! Much warmer down there.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Too funny!
> 
> Had a blast guys.
> ...


Sounds like a great time guys,

I am really impressed you didn't do anything embarassing to Carlos seeing that he is a die-hard NY Giants fan.

I hope to someday make it to your parts and herf with you guys. You guys should come down here though especially after the hurricanes blow through that way we can at least herf some pleace that has power and A/C!

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> :r
> Too funny!
> 
> Had a blast guys.
> ...


Sounds like a great time guys,

I am really impressed you didn't do anything embarassing to Carlos seeing that he is a die-hard NY Giants fan.

I hope to someday make it to your parts and herf with you guys. You guys should come down here though especially after the hurricanes blow through that way we can at least herf at some place that has power and A/C!

ATL


----------

